# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Не распаковываются архивы - вылезает ошибка "нет файлов для извлечения". Что делать?

## terekhov

*Недавно появилась такая проблема - архивы перестали распаковываться. Файл можно извлечь из архива, только перетаскивая мышкой, больше никак. Пишет "нет файлов для извлечения". А если архив большой, то выдаётся ошибка " файл повреждён или имеет неизвестный формат". Архиватор - WinRAR 3.70. Никаких программ не устанавливала последнее время, ничего не перенастраивала, раньше всё работало нормально.*Не распаковываются ВООБЩЕ никакие архивы - ни свои, ни скаченные, ни те, что на другом компе нормально распаковываются.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> Не распаковываются архивы - вылезает ошибка "нет файлов для извлечения". Что делать?


А переустановить архиватор не пробовали?

ИМХО, на винрар свет клином не сошелся. В среде архиваторов есть ещё 7-zip, peazip и т.д. 
На крайний случай можно попользовать far manager, архивы распаковывать он умеет  :Smiley: 
Заметьте, всё из перечисленного бесплатно и функционально... Выглядит только не по-винраровски
А если уж привыкли к винрару с его интерфейсом - пробуйте переустановить программу.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Выглядит только не по-винраровски


А все привыкли именно к стопке книг, перетянутой ремнём. А ведь 7zip и правда превосходит WinRAR по многим параметрам, и при этом совершенно бесплатный.

----------


## Val_Ery

> А ведь 7zip и правда превосходит WinRAR по многим параметрам, и при этом совершенно бесплатный.


При этом ещё и кроссплатформенный, что, например, важно для меня  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Хотя, если честно, больше "попадаются" tar.gz & Co, седьмого зипа в сегодняшней системе просто нету. Много лет...

А вот с винраром, меня как-то "напрягает" факт, что софт от Марка (конкретно - autoruns) за столько лет так и не "признал" поделие Рошаля.

P.S. Евгений! Если вдруг посещаете наш форум, просвятите пожалуйста, чем винрар не приглянулся Руссиновичу? Ведь классная программа, в своём роде, ИМХО...

----------


## Nikkollo

> [h=1]WinRAR 3.70


У вас версия очень древняя. Обновить не пробовали?

----------


## makslitvinov89

> *Недавно появилась такая проблема - архивы перестали распаковываться. Файл можно извлечь из архива, только перетаскивая мышкой, больше никак. Пишет "нет файлов для извлечения". А если архив большой, то выдаётся ошибка " файл повреждён или имеет неизвестный формат". Архиватор - WinRAR 3.70. Никаких программ не устанавливала последнее время, ничего не перенастраивала, раньше всё работало нормально.*Не распаковываются ВООБЩЕ никакие архивы - ни свои, ни скаченные, ни те, что на другом компе нормально распаковываются.


У тебя мало места на диске С. Освободи его. Это нужно для временных файлов. Архив наверное очень большой? Если архив важный очень ты можешь его через программку прогнать вот эту, и если он поврежден реально то она восстановит его тебе https://www.repairtoolbox.com/ru/rarrepair.html RAR Repair Toolbox

----------

